# Freshwater snails?



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

is it a good idea to get a few freshwater snails for my tank...that way it keeps the algae growth on the glass down...im nervous about putting the algae fish with my bullhead due to them eating other fish?


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a good idea if your aquarium has no live plants. Generally speaking, it's a bad idea if you're trying to grow true aquatic plants. If you do want to grow live plants, and still want some type of snail(s) in your tank, stick to small species such as Malaysian Trumpets (Melanoides tuberculatus).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd be iffy with the bullhead. Being a mud cat, they'll pretty much slurp on anything down there.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

ya i know they arn't picky at al;l when it comes to food, but i guess i could try it and let you know how it goes for anyone trying to keep bullheads...so i guess ill go grab one or 2 and see how it goes


----------

